# Food ideas for a baby shower!?



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

I am trying to figure out what is the best to serve during a baby shower as the "main course" for 60 people buffet style in November, I feel that the month is necessary since some like to do seasonal things. Something that doesn't break the bank ya feel me👩🏽‍🍳 thank you so much youre input is more important than my parents advice.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Some sort of pasta dish, maybe a stuffed ravioli of some kind if you want to incorporate a seasonal vegetable. I know it sounds cliche but women love chicken alfredo.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Unclear as to the setting. First, 60 is a LARGE baby shower.
Normally, even that size Id do elegant appetizers, but finger food
nonetheless, given the normal logistics of that type of event.
But you want main, so is it sit down on tables, with a buffet action-station?

If so, that time of year, adult females, many moms, possibly figure-conscious with holidays approaching, I'd offer something like Orange chicken, or maybe a coq au vin type dish, satueed in sauce, served over/with rice, or choice of white or brown rice, say. Winter vegetable mix, broccoli/califlower etc. A course-chop mix, so they can pick out what they dont like...(and they do!)
Some kinda fall salad, Arugula/Pesto/cashew, etc. or maybe something with beets. Rolls, that kinda thing.


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

Seoul Food said:


> Some sort of pasta dish, maybe a stuffed ravioli of some kind if you want to incorporate a seasonal vegetable. I know it sounds cliche but women love chicken alfredo.


I mean my wife loves it lol


----------



## ShelteredBugg1 (May 1, 2019)

Thank you for the food for thought i appreciate yall input.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

everything shes been missing out on during pregancy. boozy everything, rum babas. cured meats, sushi.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Innocuous Lemon said:


> everything shes been missing out on during pregancy. boozy everything, rum babas. cured meats, sushi.


A lot of times baby showers take place while she is still pregnant so it would be a huge tease lol.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

oh whoops. not what i intended


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Haha.... "Worst baby shower EVER! Everyone was drinkin and getting high on catered rum balls and partying while I was out-to-HERE! I was miserable. Wahhh!" Just sayin....


----------

